# When people message me, I get off to it



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Just felt like posting this....because a lot of you guys have been saying that "no one on this site cares.....no one wants to listen to me!!!!"
Well, I ****in do, and THEN some.
Seriously though, when people message me in any kind of way, I get INCREDIBLY, INCREDIBLY excited......SO excited, in fact, that I get off to it. Literally. I lose my ****.....and I'm sure I'm not the only one on this site who feels that way about it.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol damn thats excited.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought I was the only one! I'd be pretty sore if I got more than a few messages a day. :teeth


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

yea.......you guys don't post enough. You should post more as exposure therapy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say that's happened to me... LOL


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

sent you a PM. enjoy


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I get off to 95% of the threads kathykook makes!!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Kathykook said:


> yea.......you guys don't post enough. You should post more as exposure therapy


First you say you really get excited and get off from getting messages then you say we should post more as "exposure" therapy. I see what you are trying to do here.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Kathy, how you entertain.


----------



## WordsmithLegacy (Mar 5, 2011)

It's a nice feeling, but you have to get attention continuously when you allow that feeling to dominate you. Not sure if it's a good "exposure" therapy when it's feeding the negative self-image and need for approval...

Have to admit. I'm semi-drunk as I type this, so... blegh.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

awesome


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

At first glance I saw massage


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

qweewq said:


> sent you a PM. enjoy


lmao


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As a moderator, I don't know what to do about this thread. :help.

I don't think this is coping with SA.....or even a triumph.

Well see where this goes.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I feel the same way, Kathy. Don't we all love validation?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I like your threads.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's the attention you wanted.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

I love you Kook.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

There's nothing more soul-crushing than logging in after a few days away and seeing 0 notifications.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

I also like the attention, though I don't experience the same exact thing you speak of. 

My real life and online friends are an extremely small group and sometimes it really just makes my day to hear from one of them. I keep so many issues to myself that just getting a break from thinking of all of them can really be a relief even if I don't talk about any of the issues I've been keeping to myself.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> There's nothing more soul-crushing than logging in after a few days away and seeing 0 notifications.


Hmm.. I thought that was normal. That's how it is for me far most days :um
But it is nice to be noticed and to get attention from someone. Not sure I get quite as much enjoyment from it as Kathy though :lol

But.. Since I quoted you here, you'll get a notification. So just wait a few days before logging in again and.. voila! 
Although, if you're reading this, it probably means you saw the notification and followed it here. Blast!


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

> Seriously though, when people message me in any kind of way, I get INCREDIBLY, INCREDIBLY excited......SO excited, in fact, that I get off to it. Literally


This is probably one of the weirdest,stupidest sentences i have read since I've been on this forum,is this even real,she's probably joking for the attention....from the guys.It's clearly working.
This is the same girl that talked about RAPING music choruses....something kooky about this girl....


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

^I don't know if that's called for. I've found some of her posts to be head scratchers, but whatever. We all have some major problems on this forum. She's obviously got some fetishes, and nothing's wrong with that.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Um...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah... that's like... uh.

Seeing 0's on the bar is such a relief. The blind anxiety of getting quoted or having a mystery message was soul-crushing >_>


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

IcedOver said:


> ^I don't know if that's called for. I've found some of her posts to be head scratchers, but whatever. We all have some major problems on this forum. She's obviously got some fetishes, and nothing's wrong with that.


I think it's entirely possible that she exaggerates aspects of her personality to generate the most attention possible from the mostly-male forum members (esp. the people who read 'Relationships' which she's kinda taken over). Just my theory, which is way less malicious than other people imply.

Or she's a dude.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> There's nothing more soul-crushing than logging in after a few days away and seeing 0 notifications.


^ this


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Eh tbh I dont like messaging people I couldnt get to know in person because I see it as a waste of time.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Lmao, wtf? I don't even know what you guys are talking about on this thread anymore.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

LoL


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> As a moderator, I don't know what to do about this thread. :help.
> 
> I don't think this is coping with SA.....or even a triumph.
> 
> Well see where this goes.


XDXD It might me a triumph, considering the many responses


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Kathykook said:


> Just felt like posting this....because a lot of you guys have been saying that "no one on this site cares.....no one wants to listen to me!!!!"
> Well, I ****in do, and THEN some.
> Seriously though, when people message me in any kind of way, I get INCREDIBLY, INCREDIBLY excited......SO excited, in fact, that I get off to it. Literally. I lose my ****.....and I'm sure I'm not the only one on this site who feels that way about it.


Wait you masturbate when someone messages you........? That's odd, seek help please......This could turn into something really really weird.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Nada said:


> Eh tbh I dont like messaging people I couldnt get to know in person because I see it as a waste of time.


Yeah, I can see what you mean. I've often felt the same way. I message people in the absurd hope that *maybe *we'll click enough to want to meet each other. Hasn't happened yet :sigh


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

That's funny, because I get off while I'm messaging people.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> That's funny, because I get off while I'm messaging people.


It's sexy when a girl says it, but so incredibly creepy and disgusting when a guy does. :haha


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kathy's face when she gets a private message.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is really TMI.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Kathy's face when she gets a private message.


HAhaahahha YUUUsSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Or she's a dude.


lol! - Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think we should create a subforum just for Kathy. I don't know if she's for real or not, but I know that at the very least it's guaranteed entertainment.



Ape in space said:


> There's nothing more soul-crushing than logging in after a few days away and seeing 0 notifications.





Milco said:


> Hmm.. I thought that was normal. That's how it is for me far most days :um
> But it is nice to be noticed and to get attention from someone. Not sure I get quite as much enjoyment from it as Kathy though :lol
> 
> But.. Since I quoted you here, you'll get a notification. So just wait a few days before logging in again and.. viola!
> Although, if you're reading this, it probably means you saw the notification and followed it here. Blast!


What? I throw a party everytime I get a notification. It's so rare, it's precious. BTW, I used to get notifications when people quoted me, but I don't anymore. Couldn't find any setting related to it. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I often get aroused from Ape in space's posts.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

HAH! I replied to ALL of your messages and NO ONE replied! KKKKNNEW IT!!!!!!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

foe said:


> I often get aroused from Ape in space's posts.


Me too


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I like to replace all of Kathy's verbs with the word 'nipple'. So hot..


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> HAH! I replied to ALL of your messages and NO ONE replied! KKKKNNEW IT!!!!!!


I am furiously baking the cookies you demanded, hold your goddamn horses.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Kathy, your weird.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Kathy, your weird.


"you're weird" is the proper grammar, son


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, I freak out when people message me. I like replying on forums/blogs, but I feel so awkward when people want to talk one on one.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

NoName99 said:


> I think we should create a subforum just for Kathy. I don't know if she's for real or not, but I know that at the very least it's guaranteed entertainment.
> 
> What? I throw a party everytime I get a notification. It's so rare, it's precious. BTW, I used to get notifications when people quoted me, but I don't anymore. Couldn't find any setting related to it. Anyone have a clue?


Yeah I set my account to get PMs when Im quoted.. but it just randomly stops working sometimes. :stu


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

foe said:


> I often get aroused from Ape in space's posts.





Kathykook said:


> Me too


:yay :yay :yay

Everything's comin' up Milhouse.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I get off on every message I send.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> I get off on every message I send.


There's a little bit of Mercurochrome in every letter..


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

oh wow. I can make a girl somewhere on this planet get off to me with a few clicks of my computer mouse?


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't get messaged so I don't know if it would get me off.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Kathykook said:


> "You're weird" is the proper grammar, son.


Fixed it for you. Also, beginning with a quote like that looks clunky to me, but to each his own.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> There's nothing more soul-crushing than logging in after a few days away and seeing 0 notifications.


im with you brother 

now where are those tissues......


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> :yay :yay :yay
> 
> Everything's comin' up Milhouse.


Ehehehehehhu hurhrurhrurur. God, you are so awesome!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> im with you brother
> 
> now where are those tissues......


Ask Kathy.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ha! Everyone in this thread's great. 

When I get a message I get excited but then worried. What if they need good advice and I suck at giving them said advice? Or if I was thinking of getting off the computer and they message and then think I'm ignoring them if I leave...  But then it's like, "I like that book, too!" And I'm like, "YEAH! IT'S AWESOME!" Profile stalking does pay off!  Also, I need to stop doing that to everyone. I'm just curious where someone's coming from and what's up with poeple! ...I'm lonely. Haha!


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

NoName99 said:


> What? I throw a party everytime I get a notification. It's so rare, it's precious. BTW, *I used to get notifications when people quoted me, but I don't anymore. Couldn't find any setting related to it. Anyone have a clue?*


Forgive me if someone already answered you.

Go to your profile, then click on "customize profile." Scroll down to the very bottom of the "Messaging & Notification" section, where there's an entry called "Quote Notification." Select the option you want.  Enjoy!


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

TheCynicalEye said:


> Forgive me if someone already answered you.
> 
> Go to your profile, then click on "customize profile." Scroll down to the very bottom of the "Messaging & Notification" section, where there's an entry called "Quote Notification." Select the option you want. Enjoy!


That's it! Thanks


----------

